# METEOROLOGIA: O vosso perfil



## Iceberg (31 Jul 2006 às 23:57)

Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?

Abro eu as festividades:

1 - O facto de o clima, e aquilo que se passa por cima das nossas cabeças diariamente, ser talvez das poucas coisas que, apesar de tudo, o Homem ainda não consegue controlar. Para mim, cada minuto do dia ou da noite, em termos climáticos, torna-se fascinante, porque apenas podemos observar, nada podemos fazer para alterar o que vemos e sentimos.
2 - Neve, Gelo e Frio  
3 - Talvez tenha sido um intenso nevão (o meu primeiro nevão a sério) que vivi por altura dos primeiros dias do ano de 1997. Uma vaga de frio intenso varria a Europa de Leste a Oeste, com temperaturas a baterem recordes, e eu, sozinho, na casa dos meus pais em terras de Miranda do Douro, vivendo aquele intenso nevão e aquela noite branca sem igual. As estradas ficaram intransitáveis, a energia eléctrica falhou, mas a noite era branca, tamanho era o manto branco que se abateu sobre a aldeia onde estava. Nunca vou esquecer aquele silêncio daquela madrugada. Quando nevou no Porto em 14 Janeiro 1987, também foi outro episódio interessante.


----------



## tozequio (1 Ago 2006 às 00:16)

1. A imprevisibilidade constante. O que parece nem sempre é, e a velocidade com que as alterações meteorlógicas ocorrem. Também a importãncia que a meteorologia tem no dia-a-dia e até no bem estar das pessoas (que na sua maioria, e infelizmente, despreza a meteorologia e os que sobre ela têm interesse).

2. Neve, frio, mas também fenómenos extremos (de qualquer tipo, até mesmo calor   )

3. A situação de 29 de Janeiro último. Estava convencidíssimo que finalmente estaria a chegar o momento pelo qual há anos sonho. Passei a véspera completamente agarrado ao computador, como termómetro ao meu alcance, para seguir ao segundo tudo o que se ia passando. Quando na madrugada de 28 para 29 olho para fora, vendo o céu completamente encoberto, e a tempertura que o meu termómetro marcava (-1ºC), quase me aptecia gritar de alegria. Passei por aí 15 minutos de nariz colado à janela à espera de ver o primeiro floco, mas nada. Na manhã seguinte nem queria acreditar que nada tinha acontecido. Acreditem que fiquei mal disposto durante por aí 1 semana (mesmo agora ainda me sinto triste a recordar este dia....   ). De qualquer das formas, nesse dia devo ter visto todos os noticiários de manhã à noite, para ver a neve em todos os locais possíveis e imaginários 


Já agora, bom tópico Iceberg!


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 00:33)

Parabéns pelo Tópico! 
Quanto ás respostas aqui vão elas!

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
Tudo!
Obviamente tenho preferências pelas teleconexões, previsão longo prazo e situações extremas vs riscos climáticos, etc... 

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
Toda aquela que me consegue suprender pela sua imprevisibilidade na ocorrência 
mas tenho um gosto em especial pela actividade convectiva, tropical e claro o frio!!

3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
Além do nevão de 14 janeiro de 1987 no Porto e dos dois de 84 na semana do carnaval, foram  seguintes, que passo a mencionar:
 Nevão que durou 3 dias na 1ª semana de Janeiro de 1993 na escócia, one se acumulou mais de 80cm em 24h foi fixe e a temperatura mais baixa de -15ºC em Inverness e windchill de -23!
A segunda foi o Natal de 1996 salvo erro, numa torrente de água na Av. da Républica em Gaia e vi a ser arrastad dezenas de metros um motociclista com as tampas do saneamento a levantarem-se à minha frente e já agora a uma tempestadde elétrica (trovoada seca) na Guarda em 1994

Mário


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2006 às 19:34)

1. Nunca se sabe como vai ser o dia de amanhã err...aliás, a próxima semana  

2. Qualquer fenómeno extremo excepto o calor extremo  

3. Acho que foi o nevão de 1997, além de muitos outros nevões, mas também já vivi também grandes chuvadas que foram muito interessantres de ver. Lembro-me também duma GRANDE ventania no cimo da serra da Nogueira no dia de todos os santos (1 Nov), o frio era insuportável! De resto, a minha memória meteorológica é ridicula pois nunca liguei nenhuma a isto até á bem pouco tempo.


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Ago 2006 às 17:40)

1 - A beleza, embora por vezes destrutiva dos fenomenos meteorologicos

2 - Neve (como por aqui é muito raro, gosto particularmente deste fenomeno)

3 - Uma trovoada à uns bons anos, onde houve vento que derrubou imensas arvores onde eu morava, raios a cair como nunca vira, queda de granizo até cobrir o chão, enfim, já podem ter uma pequena idéia. Desde essa vez acho que perdi o receio a trovoadas porque as que vi posteriormente nunca tiveram a grandeza dessa.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2006 às 22:58)

Vamos lá, amigos, apresentar o vosso perfil, este forum precisa de ser cada vez mais dinamizado, vamos lá animar isto ...  

Então, Minho e Dan, o vosso perfil?

E o Bruno Campos, o dj-alex, o GranNevada, o ajrebelo, força, participem! 

Joãocpais, kimcarvalho, miguel, spiritmind, e tantos outros, força pessoal, vamos formar uma comunidade de "meteolocos" cada vez maior, Ok?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (3 Ago 2006 às 14:17)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> ...



1 É O FATO DE PODER AJUDAR AS PESSOAS NA ORGANIZAÇÃO DO SEU DIA A DIA ATRAVÉS DA PREVISÃO, A EVITAR PREJUÍZOS GRANDES EM ALGUNS CASOS. 

2 PREFIRO OS EXTREMOS, PREFERENCIALMENTE O FRIO.

3 O FATO MAIS MARCANTE FOI QUANDO EU, MEU IRMÃO, CUNHADA E MEU AMIGO, FICAMOS PRESOS (MAIS DE 100 VEÍCULOS TAMBÉM) NUMA TEMPESTADE DE NEVE, AQUI EM S.JOAQUIM, FICAMOS PRESOS NO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO, UNS 18 KM DA CIDADE. NÃO DAVA MAIS PARA VER O ASFALTO, ERA NEVE PARA TUDO QTO ERA LADO. NEVOU FORTE POR MAIS OU MENOS 8/9 HORAS. DORMIMOS NUMA CASA DE AGRICULTOR E NO OUTRO DIA TINHA DE 30 A 50 CM DE NEVE NOS CAMPOS E MATAS, ERA BRANCO PARA TUDO QUE ERA LADO. NA HORA DEU MEDO, MAIS DEPOIS FOI MUITO BOM, FICOU LINDA A PAISAGEM.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2006 às 15:49)

O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
A imprevisibilidade o seu poder e a fraqueza do ser humano face ao seu enorme poder...

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
Praticamente todas as situações mas tenho preferência por trovoadas fortes e por neve talvez tenha nascido ou aumentado esta paixão devido ao Inverno passado:P

3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
tenho dois episódios que me marcaram o primeiro foi no dia 29 de Setembro de 2001 durante a madrugada quando em apenas 4 horas caíram 94 litros por m2 em Setúbal se tivermos em conta que a média é de 27 litros por m2 e o numero de dias com chuva superior a 10 litros por m2 é inferior a 1 podemos ter uma ideia da situação anormal que vivi nessa noite o saldo dessa noite foi de um morto e elevados danos principalmente no comércio . A outra situação que tbm me marcou foi aquele dia memorável que todos nos lembramos quando metade de Portugal ficou pintada de branco foi ai que vi nevar pela primeira vez não me vou esquecer desse dia tão cedo espero que se repita brevemente!!!:P:thumbsup


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2006 às 17:24)

1 - Porque que a meteorologia é uma das poucas coisas que, de vez em quando, faz lembrar aos homens que ainda há coisas que não controlam.

2 - Não posso deixar de reconhecer que prefiro os fenómenos meteorológicos associados ao frio. Gosto de uma boa nevada ou de um dia de sincelo mas não é necessário que seja um fenómeno extremo.

3 - Provavelmente a situação que mais me marcou foi no longínquo Inverno de 1970/71. Nessa altura vivia na Serra da Estrela e tivemos vários nevões entre o Natal de 1970 e o final de Janeiro de 1971. Era muito novo ainda, devem ser as minhas memórias mais antigas e são de uma paisagem totalmente branca com imensa neve durante várias semanas. Fiquei com estas imagens gravadas para sempre.


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2006 às 02:33)

Pois cá vou eu....

1 - Adorando tudo o que sejam manifestações da natureza, a Meteorologia também se enquadra neste tema. A força, magnitude e a beleza e mistério de muitos fenomenos meteorologicos fascinam-me!

2 - Sem dúvida, e por ordem de preferência as vagas de frio húmidas (leia-se nevões qb) e fenomenos convectivos de especial virulência.

3 - Infelizmente os grandes fenómenos meterologicos deram-se quando era criança por isso as datas falham, mas os que mais me marcaram foi o nevão de 1987, a vaga de frio de finais de Dezembro 2001 (apesar de seca foi marcante pelo frio intenso), uma violenta trovoada em Melgaço em Junho de 1988 e a vaga de frio de Dez/Jan de 1996/97


----------



## Luis França (4 Ago 2006 às 13:14)

1 - No sentido lato, todas as transformações e imprevisibilidades que ocorram na camada intermédia entre a Biosfera e o Espaço exterior, vulgo Atmosfera, em que o Homem, em princípio, não tenha controlo e que aconteçam Naturalmente.

2 - Associados ao frio (gelo caramelo, granizo/ saraiva e, claro, neve e da persistente)  e trovoadas/tempestades intensas e persistentes.   

3 - em 1994,quando acordei, tinha 2,8 mt de neve acumulada, com nortada, em frente à janela do 1ºandar da Casa do Preto, em Pitões, tendo saltado pela janela para cima da neve; passei o resto do meu dia de anos (9 horas seguidas) a fotografar (em 6x6) toda aquela neve (fiquei isolado durante 3 dias na aldeia) e, quando cheguei a Braga no dia 7, as estradas estavam cobertas dos 2 lados de neve;
   - a outra situação foi estar num oásis de montanha, na Tunísia, com 53º C, em que nem se conseguia respirar normalmente (tipo sauna intensa) mas ainda consegui fotografar os amigos da viagem e a paisagem;
   - sem esquecer uma tempestade de saraiva (do tamanho de ovos), na "montanha", no vale do Caldeirão Verde (Madeira) com 3 companheiros (do Jardim Botânico) em que choveu gelo grosso e nós estávamos agarrados à rocha, em plena levada precária e em mau estado, a ouvir "quebradas" de rocha e derrocadas/deslizamentos de terra pelo vale fora. Nesta vez, pensei que lá ficava ...


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2006 às 00:26)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Parabéns pelo Tópico!
> Quanto ás respostas aqui vão elas!
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> ...



Podes dar mais informações sobre esses dois nevões de 84 na semana do Carnaval, nomeadamente em relação a Braga e Porto? Nunca ouvi falar deles, onde nevou, com que intensidade, duração, etc.?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 14:09)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Podes dar mais informações sobre esses dois nevões de 84 na semana do Carnaval, nomeadamente em relação a Braga e Porto? Nunca ouvi falar deles, onde nevou, com que intensidade, duração, etc.?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



Boas Iceberg só agora vim de férias e tive mais tempo para responder à tua questão! 

Tinha 11 anos de idade, e na semana antes do carnaval foi uma situação originada por uma depressão no canal da Mancha e que veio de NE para PI o frio começou no dia 08 e só terminou no dia 15, e nevou durante a manhã qq coisa no dia 8 e depois nevou durante a noite de 13 para 14 de Fevereio dneste dois dias todo a metade do território esteve sobre influência de -5 a -8ºC a 850hPa. Contudo, não sei os valores de precipiração mas devm de ter sido uns 5 a 10mm.
Dia 13
temp. 850hPa








Dia 14
Temperatura 850hPa


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:06)

boas!!

Tive de férias só agora voltei!!

Aqui vão as respostas

1- Tudo , mas neste momento e por razões de trabalho, prefiro a climatologia

2- Neve e tudo o que seja eventos extremos  

3 - Onda calor 2003


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Ago 2006 às 15:45)

sorry pela demora  

1 - Fascina-me a diversidade de fenómenos e a sua dificil ou mesmo impossível previsão. Mas o meu interesse é muito transversal, e pode ir desde uma simples nuvem no céu a situações extremamente complexas.

2 - Adora situações extremas, nomeadamente o frio (gelo e neve) e situações convectivas intensas, com grandes formações, uma grande chuvada acompanhada de granizo e trovoadas   

3 - O episódio mais marcante foi o de 4 de Setembro de 2004 (dia do casamento do meu irmão  ) em que fotografei uma bela super-célula que causou grandes estragos na localidade (20mm em 15 minutos, com bolas de granizo de 3 , 4 cm)), inclusivé em minha casa. e fui fotografando o antes, o durante e o depois...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (11 Ago 2006 às 22:37)

Boas,

1- Fascina-me sobretudo todos os fenómenos que vão acontecendo cada vez mais e a dificil previsão dos mesmos.

2- Para a mim a neve é tudo. O frio severo embora seja desconfortável é muito mais suportável que uma onda de calor.

3- Para mim a situação de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 em Lisboa será recordada talvez para toda a minha vida??? Custumo ir de propósito a terra da minha sogra no Carnaval para ver nevar. Vamos ver se voltará a acontecer o que não acontecia à 50 anos em Lisboa (UM SONHO).

Abraços a todos,

Pedro


----------



## Iceberg (23 Ago 2006 às 19:05)

Vamos lá pessoal, ainda faltam membros deste forum participar nesta análise:

SpiritMind, LordOfTheWeather, Luper, Meteoptg, participem, contribuam para engrandecer cada vez mais este forum!  

Arjebelo, João Oliveira, JoãoCPais, KimCarvalho, Zoelae e tantos outros, aguardamos as vossa participações.


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 20:55)

Ora agora é a minha vez.

Como já devem ter reparado, sou um fascinado pelo frio e especialmente pela neve, gelo e tudo o que rodeia estes fenómenos. Simplesmente, desde de pequeno que sou maluco por neve. Infelizmente para poder ver neve relativamente perto, tenho de me deslocar uns 40Km e dar um salto à serra do Caramulo, ou ir a Montemuro que fica mais longe.

Acredito que dentro de uns anos o norte e centro do país serão uma zona de neve no Inverno. Não uma Alemanha, mas algo mais soft  . Apenas o tempo poderá dizer se estou errado ou não. Até lá vamos analisando por aqui os dados metereologicos do dia-a-dia. 

O fenomeno que mais me fascinou foi o de 29 de Janeiro, onde acordei às 05.00 para ver nevar em casa, mas apenas tinha nuvens e 1,3ºC. Depois corri literalmente atras das nuvens e fui pra Fátima ver os campos nevados.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 10:56)

O meu perfil:

Chamo-me Marco Guerreiro e sou aficcionado por meteorologia desde o momento que me conheço!!

Adoro células!! Ando sempre á procura de uma boa Trovoada...

Estudo todo o tipo de celulas, desde não severa á severa!! Adoro Tempestades!!
No Alentejo, tirava sempre um dia ou outro para seguir celulas para as estudar em campo e tirar umas fotos!! Por isso fica a minha especialidade em depressoes locais e repentinas ate grandes depressoes e lentas!!!


Tempestades sao comigo...

Um Abraçao!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Set 2006 às 01:27)

1 - A sua constante capacidade de nos surpreender e o como as diversas situações que ela nos proporciona nos fazem sentir tão insignificantes.

2 - A minha situação meteorológica preferida é claro está, a NEVE  e o frio  . Mas tb adoro nevoeiros persistentes, e fenómenos severos como queda de granizo, quantidades de precipitação anormal, seja pela sua quantidade seja pela sua rapidez; e claro está trovoadas.

3 - Duas quedas de neve na minha cidade, uma a 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, onde nevou desde as 10/11h até à madrugada do dia seguinte e a outra em 21 de Fevereiro de 1987, um dia mais soft de neve que começou a cair de madrugada e terminou por volta das 13h.
Um outro episódio que me fascinou e que foi mais recente foi no ano de 1997, em Évora, não me recordo o mês mas foi no Outono. Uma queda de saraiva de tamanho um pouco maior que bolas de ping pong, onde esteve a cair pedra, sem chuva alguma, por pouco mais de 1 minuto, o barulho até hoje ecoa na minha mente, algo inesquecível  , muitos estragos na agricultura, vidros de carros partidos, carroçarias amolgadas e cabeças partidas  .


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (6 Set 2006 às 05:24)

Boa noite a todos.
É com bastante agrado que tento dar a minha modesta contribuição
a este fórum. Falando de mim, fico fascinado com tudo que a natureza 
tem para nos dar e ensinar. Se há  coisas que admiro na natureza é o seu poder 
de defesa perante a incúria dos homens e a mutação constante que esta tem. 
Adoro o frio, a neve, todos o fenómenos atmosféricos em geral, desde que 
estes não causem  prejuízos ao homem em demasia … digo isto porque 
também faz falta de vez em quando o homem  “acordar “ desta bebedeira 
desmedida de interesses onde não se olham a meios para atingirem fins …

atentamente me despeço

jf


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 01:49)

boas o meu nome e alfredo calado sou estudante de protecção civil (dps nao falem mal de mim quando estiver a exercer  ) sou um aficionado da neve, adoro as temperaturas com um so digito  tenho bastante interesse por climatologia, meterologia pois o meu curso tb o exige e prontos penso que a apresentação está feita  
so espero que este inverno seja em grande!!!!
abraços


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:15)

spiritmind disse:


> boas o meu nome e alfredo calado sou estudante de protecção civil (dps nao falem mal de mim quando estiver a exercer  ) sou um aficionado da neve, adoro as temperaturas com um so digito  tenho bastante interesse por climatologia, meterologia pois o meu curso tb o exige e prontos penso que a apresentação está feita
> so espero que este inverno seja em grande!!!!
> abraços



Boas Alfredo

Que curso De Protecção Civil?

Onde?


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 12:54)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Alfredo
> 
> Que curso De Protecção Civil?
> 
> Onde?



tou no instituto politécnico de castelo branco
licenciatura em protecção civil


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 13:25)

spiritmind disse:


> tou no instituto politécnico de castelo branco
> licenciatura em protecção civil



Esse é novo um concorrente aos Riscos Naturais  
Que te corra bem e que consigas tirar de lá alguns do poleiro


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 13:29)

Seringador disse:


> Esse é novo um concorrente aos Riscos Naturais
> Que te corra bem e que consigas tirar de lá alguns do poleiro



obrigado  vamos ver e se o poleiro não é alto de mais


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 14:06)

spiritmind disse:


> obrigado  vamos ver e se o poleiro não é alto de mais



Pelo menos uma coisa é certa já demonstraste que possuis maiores conhecimentos nas matérias do que muitos " galos"


----------



## chechu (8 Set 2006 às 18:05)

Ola todos. 

Apresento me. Chamo me Daniel, estou en St germain en laye. Fica a 20 kilometros de PAris. Em Portugal sou originario de uma aldeia chamada Freixedas, no concelho de Pinhel. 

Vou intentar responder as 3 preguntas....  



1 - O que me fascine na meteorologia es la multitude de fenomenos que podem acontecer, e a velocidad que isto acontece. 
E uma sciencia que tento seguir desde que sou menino. 

2 - Minha situacão preferida são os periodos de seca e de calor. 

3 - O episodio meteorologico que vivi e que mais me marcou foi a tempestada dia 26 de dezembro de 1999 onde a velocidad do vento foi de 175 km/h.


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 18:17)

chechu disse:


> Ola todos.
> 
> Apresento me. Chamo me Daniel, estou en St germain en laye. Fica a 20 kilometros de PAris. Em Portugal sou originario de uma aldeia chamada Freixedas, no concelho de Pinhel.
> 
> ...




bem vindo Daniel!

recordo-me dessa tempestade, por sorte a família que tenho aí em París veio passar cá o Natal e caiu uma árvore em cima da casa de um dos meus tios
Temos um mais um Observador na Europa!


----------



## chechu (8 Set 2006 às 18:20)

Seringador disse:


> bem vindo Daniel!
> 
> recordo-me dessa tempestade, por sorte a família que tenho aí em París veio passar cá o Natal e caiu uma árvore em cima da casa de um dos meus tios
> Temos um mais um Observador na Europa!


Obrigado.


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 18:24)

chechu disse:


> Obrigado.



Vai ser interessante o Outono para aí de início calminho, mas depois em Novembro é que vão ser Elas....


----------



## Iceberg (8 Set 2006 às 20:24)

Bem-vindo, chechu.

Post interessante o teu, sem dúvida.
Serve para tirar uma ideia curiosa que é a seguinte: nós, os aficionados da meteorologia, cá nos países do Sul, desejamos vagas de frio e nevões, ao passo que vocês aí em Paris, bem mais a Norte, desesperam por ondas de calor e seca.

Isto faz-me pensar o seguinte: muitas vezes desejava viver num país nórdico, ou bastava-me o norte de França ou a Alemanha, apenas para poder assistir àqueles Invernos fantásticos de tempestades, neves e gelos. Mas tenho quase a certeza que, se vivesse lá, esses fenómenos por serem mais comuns deixariam de ser desejados, e passaria concerteza a desejar ondas severas de calor   e secas extremas  

Em resumo, os habitantes das ilhas Seychelles saíriam para a rua se nevasse.
Os habitantes da Sibéria Oriental saíriam para a rua se tivessem 15 dias de calor. É mesmo assim.

Chechu, essa tempestade que falas, não foi aquela em que caiu um número recorde de árvores em França, e vimos aquelas imagens de milhares de árvores tombadas? O problema é que aqui na Europa não chamam furacões, mas também os temos, e esse foi um deles.

Bem. aguardemos por mais participações neste tópico, e depois prometo fazer um balanço do mesmo, Ok, colegas?


----------



## Minho (8 Set 2006 às 23:04)

chechu disse:


> Ola todos.
> 
> Apresento me. Chamo me Daniel, estou en St germain en laye. Fica a 20 kilometros de PAris. Em Portugal sou originario de uma aldeia chamada Freixedas, no concelho de Pinhel.
> 
> ...





Bemvindo!!!


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 23:15)

iceberg disse:


> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> 3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?



1- A diversidade de fenómenos meteorológicos. Os que nos surpreendem ou pela sua beleza - como a neve, ou pelo seu poder imponente como trovoadas, furacões, tornados e outras tantas situações extremas. 
Mas pensar que no fundo, a essência destes fenómenos utiliza elementos simples (como a água, o vento, o calor...)  que aliados derrubam o que quer que seja.  

2- Sem dúvida os furacões e as trovoadas...

3- Vários, mas um dos mais recentes e também marcantes, foi sem dúvida a passagem do furacão Vince e a Tempestade Tropical Delta perto da ilha da Madeira, em 2005.


----------



## chechu (9 Set 2006 às 00:36)

iceberg disse:


> Chechu, essa tempestade que falas, não foi aquela em que caiu um número recorde de árvores em França, e vimos aquelas imagens de milhares de árvores tombadas?


Foi esta tempestada mesmo.  
Lembro me que aconteceu na madrugada, estava a janela e vi algumas arvores cair paro o chão.  

Era a primeira vez que via isto.


----------



## tozequio (9 Set 2006 às 00:39)

Bem-vindo Chechu, espero que tenhas a oportunidade de colocar bonitas fotos branquinhas no próximo Inverno


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 17:21)

Ok, conforme prometido, vou apresentar aqui o resumo deste tópico.

Responderam às questões colocadas 20 membros, a saber, Angelstorm, Bruno Campos, Dan, DjAlex, Fil, Luís França, Miguel, Minho, Ronaldo Coutinho, Seringador, Pedro Canelas, tozequio, Kimcarvalho, Luper, Spiritmind, Tornado, João Fonseca, Chechu e Rogpacheco, além de mim, claro ... 

Volto a recordar as questões que então foram colocadas:

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?  
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?    
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?  

Em relação à pergunta 1 - o que fascina na Meteorologia?  

*Imprevisibilidade e sujeição do Homem *- 7 respostas
Beleza dos fenómenos meteo - 2
Diversidade de fenómenos - 2 
Outras razões: velocidade das alterações climáticas, importância da meteo no dia-a-dia, situações extremas e previsão a longo prazo, a climatologia, etc.

Em relação à pergunta 2 - situação meteorológica preferida?    

*Neve, Gelo e Frio *- 12 respostas
Fenómenos extremos - 4 
Actividade convectiva tropical - 4
Trovoadas fortes - 2

Em relação à pergunta 3 - episódio meteorológico mais marcante?  

*Neve Porto 14 Jan 1987 *- 3 respostas
*Neve centro e sul 29 Jan 2006 *- 3 
Nevão no Interior primeiros dias 1997 - 2 
Uma trovoada - 2 
Outros episódios marcantes: as nevadas generalizadas do Carnaval 1984, uma tempestade de neve no Brasil, queda brutal de chuva em Setubal (94l/m2) em 29/09/2001, os nevões de 1970/71 na Estrela, a vaga de frio de Dez 2001, um nevão no Gerês em 1991, a temperatura verificada num oásis na Tunísia (53º), uma tempestade de saraiva na Madeira, a onda de calor 2003, uma célula convectiva em Famalicão em 04/09/2003, etc. 

Este é o resumo geral, uma ou outra situação ou apreciação poderá ter sido esquecida ou incluída numa mais geral.

E então que conclusões podemos retirar desta amostragem?

1 - A Meteorologia fascina-nos essencialmente pela sua imprevisibilidade, aliada à beleza e diversidade dos fenómenos existentes.
2 - Os fenómenos extremos cativam as nossas atenções, muito em particular aqueles relacionados com a neve, o gelo e o frio, mas também uma boa trovoada, preferencialmente de origem tropical, anima o pessoal.
3 - Os episódios marcantes da nossa vida meteo retratam a conclusão anterior, e foram aqueles que tiveram a ver principalmente com nevadas e trovoadas.

Façam também vocês os vossos comentários  e, como é lógico, o tópico continua aberto a mais respostas de outros membros que também queiram participar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 18:15)

Iceberg, excelente capacidade de análise e resumo, sim senhor!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Out 2006 às 01:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Iceberg, excelente capacidade de análise e resumo, sim senhor!




REALMENTE, FEZ UM EXCELENTE RESUMO. PARABÉNS.


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 09:58)

Boa descrição 
Posso sugerir que fiques o responsável pelos futuros inquéritos


----------



## Iceberg (16 Out 2006 às 22:41)

Seringador disse:


> Boa descrição
> Posso sugerir que fiques o responsável pelos futuros inquéritos



Obrigado pelas vossas observações!  

Por mim, tudo bem, Seringador, quando precisarem de alguém para escrever e organizar umas coisas, contem comigo. Sempre gostei muito de escrever. Aliás, tenho outro inquérito em curso neste forum, o da vossa região meteorológica preferida.  

Já agora, aquele e-mail para o provedor da RTP, solicitando a existência de uma informação meteo em condições, se for para avançar e se precisarem de alguém para redigir a dita explanação, estou à vossa disposição.  

Os meus conhecimentos específicos desta área não são muito desenvolvidos, dado não ter formação nestas matérias, daí eu participar muito no sector "Geral" e menos naqueles mais técnicos. Por isso, aturem-me com mais tópicos de assuntos generalizados, aliás, como se faz muitos noutros foruns de meteo espalhados por esse mundo fora.

Mas deleito-me a ver as vossa análises técnicas e previsões, esperando um dia também ter conhecimentos para entrar por aí ...


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:27)

Dado o elevado número de adesões que temos tido ultimamente, activo de novo este tópico, por forma a que possam os novos membros descrever o seu perfil meteorológico.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?

Simplesmente tudo..!! O modo que as pessoas vivem conforme as condiçoes meteorologicas da região, seja em Fairbanks no Alaska ou em Riad na Arabia Saudita.

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?

Sem duvida o frio, aliás estou no pais errado , mas até que faz um friozinho aqui como 0ºC no inverno de 94 em São Paulo.

3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?

O que mais me marcou foram 2 situações :

A primeira foi no Monte Pilatos perto de Berna na Suiça a 2.200m quando estava -13ºC e um vento de 30 km/h.....!!!!

A segunda foi em Luxemburgo quando tomei uma chuva com 03ºC e fiquei totalmente molhado...aliás passei mais frio que os -13ºC de Pilatos.. *


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Então, pessoal recém-chegado, com tantas entradas novas, alistem-se e desvendem lá o vosso perfil meteorológico ...


----------



## thunder-storm (23 Nov 2006 às 22:44)

1º O que me fascina na meterologia?

a sua imprevisibilidade...o facto de condicionar indiscutivelmente as nossas vidas e o nosso quotidiano

2º A situação metereológica favorita?

não gosto de extremos..nem mt frio...calor ou chuva...prefro a primavera...chuva q.b., sol bastante e temperaturas agradáveis...além do mais faço anos nesta estação  

3: Situação metereológica mais marcante?

eleger uma é complicado...mas um dia nos fins de janeiro de 2001 em que aqui choveu todo o dia sem parar e com grande intensidade

e o ultimo 25 de outubro onde nunca tinha visto chover tanto em tãot pouco tempo.h.


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 20:48)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
Bom, a mim a meteorologia fascina-me desde que aprendi a pensar!!!(bem eu aprendi mto cedo). A Meteo dá-nos aportunidade de perceber que cada dia é realmente único. Aliada à Natureza é uma fonte de mistérios, prontos a serem desvendados pela curiosidade. Possibilita-nos conviver com ela no dia-a-dia, qdo vamos passear, quando vamos para o trabalho, quando estamos em casa a ouvir as gotas de chuva a bater do lado de fora da janela, qdo estamos a tentar a adormecer, mas a ansiedade não nos deixa, pois estamos à espera que a deusa dos céus nos vista os telhados de branco, a meteo está sempre a chamar por nós!, e aplicar conhecimentos k desde pequenos vamos adquirindo e organizando pela atenção e pela relevância que damos a factos desprezados por quase todos. 

*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
Bom desde sempre a Neve me marcou, lembro-me qdo era pequeno o meu pai me perguntar que raio eu tinha para não descolar os olhos da janela. Afinal aquilo era só neve para mim não era só neve, havia ali mto mistério, que eu queria desvendar e conseguiria a pouco e pouco.

*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*
O Nevão de Janeiro de 1997, o maior que me lembro ter ocorrido, talvez mais de 15 dias com neve à superfície, era o realizar de um sonho. Bem mais do que o momento, era mais importante a raridade do acontecimento, eu dou importancia a acontecimentos raros nos locais onde eles são raros.
Entre outros episódios um dia em que caiu chuva gelada, nesse dia formou-se uma camada espessa de gelo com 1-2cm, foi algo que nunca tinha visto. Invernos frios em que há congelamento da água dos rios, 2 tempestades de granizo que ocorreram uma em Maio outra em Setembrode um dado ano, ficaram as encostas dos montes completamente brancas, nesse dia de Setembro, o granizo durou até à tarde do outro dia desses quentes dias (tenho pena não ter ainda termómentro nessa altura para saber qto a temperatura desceu nessa noite). E o cincelo tb chamado na minha terra "nevoeiro carougeiro", é um mundo diferente, eu tento imaginar Lisboa debaixo de um manto de cincelo, mas não consigo.
Os dias mto quentes de Verão também me fascinam, aqueles fins de tarde são óptimos para ir dar um passeio e constactar diferenças de Tª de 10ºC, entre locais próximos!


----------



## Iceberg (20 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

Dado existir já um elevado número de membros novos, com um significativo número de contribuições, permitam-me reavivar este tópico e convidar desde já toda essa malta nova, cheia de energia, a fazer a sua apresentação meteorológica.

Não hesitem, participem, e mostrem-nos o vosso retrato climático, Ok?


----------



## Iceberg (21 Jan 2007 às 08:26)

Iceberg disse:


> Dado existir já um elevado número de membros novos, com um significativo número de contribuições, permitam-me reavivar este tópico e convidar desde já toda essa malta nova, cheia de energia, a fazer a sua apresentação meteorológica.
> 
> Não hesitem, participem, e mostrem-nos o vosso retrato climático, Ok?



Esqueci-me de voltar a colocar as respectivas questões.

Ora aqui estão elas de novo:

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 17:10)

ora bem agora sou eu a dar algumas respostas:
1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
como maior parte do pessoal aqui do forum respondeu - imprevisiblidade, adoro ser apanhada de surpresa como aconteceu ha quase 1 ano.
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
ver nevar, primeira vez o ano passado, lembro me tar a ouvir radio e nessa altura houve um interrupçao a avisar k estava a nevar em algumas zonas de lisboa, mas tambem adoro trovoadas, daquelas potentes em k aluz vai abaixo  
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
o primeiro foi, nao sei precisar bem quando mas devia de ter 12 anos em pleno agosto e tava na mata da machada, aqui perto nas ferias desportivas, e tava um dia quente grande sol, e de repente tivemos de correr pro autocarro pois começou a cair uma carga daquelas com trovoada e vento. lembro me k o meu irmao mais velho estava no mar nesse dia e apanhou o maior susto da vida dele, pois apanhou um remoinho de agua e pensou k ficava ali, felizmente td correu pelo melhor.
obviamente o episodio k nunca mais vou esqueçer foi de 29 janeiro 2006.


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

1- Gosto da meterologia pois é um conjunto de fenomenos que mostra que a natureza é mais forte que o homem, gosto também porque gera situações imprevistas, porque gosto de todas as manifestações da natureza.

2- Gosto de neve, sou da terra que antigamente todos os anos era brindada com nevões de alguns dias, hoje nem por isso. Gosto de extremos tanto para o frio como calor. Trovoadas é o que mais me fascina, é também o que mais medo me mete, é a situação meterologica para mim que num momento para o outro pode ser a mais devastadora, até tirar vidas humanas.

3- Quando chega a Primaverae mesmo no Verão as trovoadas são o fenomeno climático que mais me marca, que me sobe a adrenalina, não me recordo de nenhuma em data especial.


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jul 2007 às 12:22)

De vez em quando, gosto de repor este tópico, para que possamos ficar a conhecer melhor a malta nova que por aqui vai aparecendo. Por issso, para quem ainda não respondeu a estas três questões, aqui ficam elas de novo:

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?

Ficamos à espera das vossas respostas ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2007 às 20:17)

Boas, só hoje é que vi este tópico 

1- A meteorologia fascina-me pelos fenómenos extremos ex: furações, trovoadas, cheias, frio mas não gosto de ondas de calor, e a sua previsibilidade de prever alguns fenómenos.

2- Adoro a neve apesar de viver numa região onde é muito rara, trovoadas que fazem um estrondo que até estremece as janelas 

3-Já passei por alguns episódios interessantes: 1º episódio tinha cerca de 9 anos andava na escola primária dia da maior cheia e trovoadas bastantes fortes até hoje nunca mais ouvi mais trovoadas daquele calibre 13 de Outubro de 1989 (Sexta-feira ele á coisas) será que não era uma depressão tropical por tais trovoadas  , 2º episódio: em Março de 1994 (ano confirmado) um tornado varre a parte oeste- noroeste de Olhão um enorme susto muros derrubados, postes de electricidade e telefones no chão, telhados a voar e galinhas evaporaram-se  , e o 3ºepisódio foi a 28-11-2006 quando fui de Olhão para Faro (cerca de 8 kms) em Olhão não chovia e cheguei a Faro era o caos choveu cerca de 29 mm em 10 minutos brutal  e último episódio a neve em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 a 30 kms a norte da minha terra


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2007 às 20:22)

Boas, só hoje é que vi este tópico 

1- A meteorologia fascina-me pelos fenómenos extremos ex: furações, trovoadas, cheias, frio mas não gosto de ondas de calor, e a sua previsibilidade de prever alguns fenómenos.

2- Adoro a neve apesar de viver numa região onde é muito rara, trovoadas que fazem um estrondo que até estremece as janelas 

3-Já passei por alguns episódios interessantes: 1º episódio tinha cerca de 9 anos andava na escola primária dia da maior cheia e trovoadas bastantes fortes até hoje nunca mais ouvi mais trovoadas daquele calibre 13 de Outubro de 1989 (Sexta-feira ele á coisas) será que não era uma depressão tropical por tais trovoadas  , 2º episódio: em Março de 1994 (ano confirmado) um tornado varre a parte oeste- noroeste de Olhão um enorme susto muros derrubados, postes de electricidade e telefones no chão, telhados a voar e galinhas evaporaram-se  , e o 3ºepisódio foi a 28-11-2006 quando fui de Olhão para Faro (cerca de 8 kms) em Olhão não chovia e cheguei a Faro era o caos choveu cerca de 29 mm em 10 minutos brutal  e último episódio a neve em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 a 30 kms a norte da minha terra


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Jul 2007 às 20:43)

O que me fascina a Meteorologia?

Bem desde pequeno sempre achei interesante a forma de como a Natureza se comportava...  e é talvez um dos factores mais importantes que ao qual quero conhecer ainda mais e claro estudar ! 

2- Tenho várias situações meteorológicas preferidas...a minha favorita é a trovoada! Pra mim é linda...toda a sua beldade me fascina, embora tenho a consciência que também deve-se ter um certo cuidado porque senão .... 

Também gosto muito de tempestades tropicais...ver a força que elas tem...por acaso nao me importava de filmar uma delas.....e a que gostava muito de filmar era o Furacão Andrew... ....no que respeita a tornados, só mesmo a estrutura das super células..e gosto tambem de neve!

3-Ui tantos...ja assisti a uma grande queda de granizo, nomeadamente saraiva aqui em Lisboa.A várias trovoadas em Reguengos ( as chamdas secas ) , tambem assiti a uma muito grande e realmente metia respeito, em Braga e uma que ocorreu no ano passado em Lisboa foi em Junho salvo erro..tinha tanta energia que a toda a hora a todo o instante relampejava  ah e obviamente o episodio da queda de neve em Lisboa!


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 20:58)

Rogério Martins disse:


> O que me fascina a Meteorologia?
> 
> Bem desde pequeno sempre achei interesante a forma de como a Natureza se comportava...  e é talvez um dos factores mais importantes que ao qual quero conhecer ainda mais e claro estudar !
> 
> ...



nao sei se tas a referir a episodios de raios, sem o trovao??? 
pois por duas vezes ja assisti a este episodiao aqui na minha terrinha, e nao sei bem pk acontece 
alguem pode me esclarecer?


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Jul 2007 às 21:14)

mocha disse:


> nao sei se tas a referir a episodios de raios, sem o trovao???
> pois por duas vezes ja assisti a este episodiao aqui na minha terrinha, e nao sei bem pk acontece
> alguem pode me esclarecer?



Exactamente isso!  Obrigado plo ponto de vista..mas foi exactamente isso que eu observei no ano passado ca em Lisboa, durante aquela grande trovoada.Nunca mais me esqueco.


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 23:10)

é um espetaculo, mas mete respeito


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2007 às 00:27)

Zoelae disse:


> *1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
> Bom, a mim a meteorologia fascina-me desde que aprendi a pensar!!!(bem eu aprendi mto cedo). A Meteo dá-nos aportunidade de perceber que cada dia é realmente único. Aliada à Natureza é uma fonte de mistérios, prontos a serem desvendados pela curiosidade. Possibilita-nos conviver com ela no dia-a-dia, qdo vamos passear, quando vamos para o trabalho, quando estamos em casa a ouvir as gotas de chuva a bater do lado de fora da janela, qdo estamos a tentar a adormecer, mas a ansiedade não nos deixa, pois estamos à espera que a deusa dos céus nos vista os telhados de branco, a meteo está sempre a chamar por nós!, e aplicar conhecimentos k desde pequenos vamos adquirindo e organizando pela atenção e pela relevância que damos a factos desprezados por quase todos.
> 
> *2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
> ...



Olá vizinho de Vinhais! Lembro-me desses episódios todos! Sim a *chuva gelada*! Caia chuva e dps congelava nas paredes das casas, no chão, nos portões! Nesse dia o meu pai caiu ao escorregar no gelo e arrancou, sim amigos, arrancou carne da perna quando bateu com ela numa esquina de uma escada em mámore! E depois desse dia de uma chuva estranha, ao final do dia, eis que apareceu a sempre bela *neve*! Esse fenómeno nunca vou esquecer!

*A Neve*! Essa coisa mais fantástica! Os meus pais diziam exactamente a mesma coisa para mim, era e sou fanático, cheguei a ir lá de propósito já quando estudava em Lx só para ver nevar!

*As Geadas e gelo*: As grandes geadas do Nordeste Transmontano que por vezes parecem nevadas, quando se junta o célebre nevoeiro da Terra Quente, o gelo acumula-se durante dias nas arvores, nas casas, nas estradas, nos cabos electricos e ficamos sem luz! lol de salientar os grandes gelos de Janeiro 1983 em Trás-os-Montes!

*O Nevoeiro*: Chaves por estar encaixada num vale profundo rodeada por montanha em media com 1000m de altitude, formam-se nevoeiros que persistem durante dias no Inverno, onde a temperatura maxima mal passa dos 4/5 ºC!!!

*As trovoadas*! Também recordo essa grande trovoada de Lx no ano passado, em aparato eléctrico penso que nunca vi nada tão intenso, mas em termos de precipitação e trovões Chaves é melhor! Já ví o rio da minha terra a transbordar em 15 min!

*O Frio *mais intenso que apanhei foi na fronteira Suiça/Austria! Cerca de -27ºC no ano 1994!

Tudo que seja extremo gosto! Excepto o calor!!!


----------



## TigoStreets (8 Jul 2007 às 23:48)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*

Tudo. Desde uma simples gota de água até à mais devastosa catástrofe natural. 
Sempre me interessei pela Natureza e pelos seus fenómenos e cada vez mais tento saber sobre este tema fascinante. Tudo começou com uma fobia, provocada por uma trovoada (explicarei no ponto 3) e cada vez mais me interesso por este tema. 
A meteorologia condiciona as nossas vidas, apesar de, nem sempre parecer. Mas a verdade, é que, com o aquecimento global, chego a questionar-me se existirá o "futuro". Um futuro onde se possa viver com as mínimas condições, com água e tudo o que é essencial à vida humana e animal. Mas para isso é preciso agir...

*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*

Bem, eu adoro quando neva. Provavelmente é a minha situação meteorológica preferida, embora, e infelizmente, seja cada vez menos frequente . 
Também adoro acompanhar furacões. No futuro, gostava de desenvolver algo nesta temática...sempre me interessei, e gostava de apostar muito no desenvolvimento de formas mais eficazes de prever furacões, de modo a salvar mais vidas e para que os vários governos não tenham tanto prejuízo. 

*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*

Na verdade, tenho 4 episódios meteorológicos que me marcaram. Uns mais do que outros. 
O primeiro, se a memória não falha foi em Março de 1996, tinha quase 4 anos de idade, mas lembro-me do dia, como se fosse hoje...e foi este dia que me fez "apaixonar" pela meteorologia. Estava a almoçar. De repente, ouve-se um trovão. Eu pergunto à minha avó se tinha sido um avião e ela responde-me que sim. Um pouco mais tarde, depois de ter arrumado a cozinha, ouve-se um enorme estrondo e eu fico terrivelmente assustado. (Deviam ser 13h30) Fui de imediato para a cama com a minha avó. E durante 5 horas, a enorme trovoada durou. Ás 18.30, quando o meu avô chegou do emprego, vinha a sangrar da testa, pois tinha sido atingido por uma pedra de granizo...enfim, um dia que, pelos vistos ficou na minha cabeça para sempre.
O segundo, foi em Janeiro de 1997, quando caiu um enorme nevão cá na Covilhã, e ficou toda a cidade cheia de neve...(estou à procura de uma filmagem que o meu pai fez nesse dia...logo que encontre, postarei aqui ). Também nunca mais esqueçerei.
O terceiro, mais recente, foi em Julho do ano passado, quando, ia desligar o computador, fui ao site do IM, e vi alerta amarelo para a nossa zona...e laranja em algumas zonas..quando fui ver...era de trovoada. Não acreditei...o dia tinha sido espectacular!?...Quando fui à janela, vi um relâmpago. E nessa noite...TODA A NOITE, relâmpejou sem cessar...sem trovões...só raios e relâmpagos de todos os lados...Como é óbvio, não durmi nessa noite. 
O quarto e último foi em Fevereiro deste ano, quando uma enorme trovoada atravessou quase o país inteiro...vi em poucos minutos a parte que rodeia a minha casa com granizo..parecia um nevão. E também senti na pele este fenómeno, pois, fiquei no meio da rua, sem chapéu de chuva, sem visibilidade e raios e vento de todo o lado...foi uma experiência assustadora...


----------



## bluejay (9 Jul 2007 às 09:19)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
O seguimento e previsão de padrões atmosféricos.

*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
Ui, tantas!
Desde superfícies frontais bem activas, a depressões cavadas, bancos de nevoeiro bem localizados, à típica situação de noite agosto em que dá vontade de dormir na rua a olhar para as estrelas cadentes a passar.
Mas que a que me faz ficar mesmo entusiasmado é uma boa supercélula. Nada me faz tanto ir para a rua como uma fantástica super-célula a aproximar-se.

*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*

Acho que foram muitos ...
Desde a trovoada que me aterrorizou e me fez fugir para a cama dos pais com medo à trovoada que me apaixonou e me fez ir para a rua admirar a sua beleza, ao dust-devil com várias dezenas de metros, ao downburts de uma supercélula que quase is levanto o telhado, até às multiplas superficies frontais que traziam água com fartura e ao vários nevões que tive a sorte apanhar. É difícil escolher um quando andamos sempre de olhos postos nas nuvens.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2007 às 22:17)

Iceberg disse:


> De vez em quando, gosto de repor este tópico, para que possamos ficar a conhecer melhor a malta nova que por aqui vai aparecendo. Por issso, para quem ainda não respondeu a estas três questões, aqui ficam elas de novo:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> ...





1 - Fascina-me, acima de tudo, a busca pelo seu controlo, sabendo que está mais próxima da "teoria do caos" do que da ciencia exacta!!!

2 - Como Brigantino, a neve e o frio, claro!!!

3 - Em 2004, no México, fui importunado por um furacão, de nome IVAN, que me demonstrou que afinal nós não controlamos nada!!! Somos mesmo pequeninos diante da sua fúria!!!  E até não foi dos mais destrutivos...  imagino se fosse


----------



## FlyRabbit (20 Ago 2007 às 13:39)

Iceberg disse:


> Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> 3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?



OLá a todos,

Faço Kitesurf há 9 anos, sou instrutor há 7, faço Surf há 4 e Parapente há 1 ano. A minha vida é passada muito tempo a olhar para o céu! 

1- O que me fascina é o constante equilibrio/desequilibrio dinâmico que existe dentro das massas de ar da Troposfera. É o facto de não o controlarmos e de ser a principal restrição para todos os desportos ao ar livre.

2- É aquela que me permite fazer o que gosto, voar no ar e sobre o mar.

3- Foi á cerca de 2 semanas no cabo de Sagres: assisti a um violento encontro entre massas de ar, estava muito calor, alguma humidade e numa questão de poucos minutos formou-se um conjunto de nuvens com uma energia tremenda, que rodavam sobre um eixo horizontal, e cá em baixo sentiam-se cerca de 35/40 knots de velocidade do vento, mas no mar as direcções do vento variavam muito, parecia um tornado mas na horizontal, foi impressionante!


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 13:25)

FlyRabbit disse:


> OLá a todos,
> 
> Faço Kitesurf há 9 anos, sou instrutor há 7, faço Surf há 4 e Parapente há 1 ano. A minha vida é passada muito tempo a olhar para o céu!
> 
> ...




Olá FlyRabbit, benvindo ao forum. Nem tinha reparado neste post dado o movimento no forum nos últimos dias. 
Então agora temos um membro no forum com asas  

Deves ter algumas fotografias interessantes lá de cima, se assim for partilha na galeria.

Quanto à situação que descreveste, será que foi no dia 9 de Agosto ? Pergunto porque foram os dias em que esteve próximo do Algarve uma depressão africana com um "cheirinho" tropical e que gerou alguma instabilidade ao largo.


----------



## Minho (21 Ago 2007 às 23:13)

FlyRabbit disse:


> OLá a todos,
> 
> Faço Kitesurf há 9 anos, sou instrutor há 7, faço Surf há 4 e Parapente há 1 ano. A minha vida é passada muito tempo a olhar para o céu!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo FlyRabbit 

Já vi que és um adepto incondicional da prática de desporto! Imagino que a actividade em que te inseres deves ter mesmo de estar sempre muito atento ao tempo. Como disse Vince, caso andes sempre acompanhado da máquina digital deves ter umas fotos espectaculares para a gente ver


----------



## FlyRabbit (21 Ago 2007 às 23:59)

Olá Vince e Minho, 

Realmente, nos ultimos anos tenho assistido e vivido fenómenos meteo muito interessantes mas sinceramente não tenho o hábito de levar a máquina comigo... mas já vi que tenho de começar a fazer isso para poder partilhar fotos engraçadas com o pessoal 

Tenho interesse em aprender mais sobre meteorologia porque considero que sei pouco, comparando com o vosso conhecimento na materia, e porque dentro de pouco tempo vou iniciar o voo térmico em montanha "até agora só tenho voado em dinâmico, falésias" e queria já ir com um avanço nesta materia. Entretanto vou tirar um curso com o Vitor Baia, Parapentista que faz a meteo ao Joao Garcia quando este vai pros Himalaias. 
Sabem de bons livros de meteo? ou sites de meteo, para além dos de previsões?

Em relação aquele fenomeno que assisti lá em baixo foi uma parvoice não ter pegado na maquina, mas fiquei tão abismado com aquele espectáculo que nem quis perder tempo pra ir buscar a máquina! Recordo-me que iniciou-se com uma nuvem lenticular gigantesca, passado 1 minutos essa nuvem foi desfeita por um cumulo que veio de lado e de baixo, esse cumulo também muito grande começou a rodar num eixo horizontal em direcção Nordeste, passado ai uns 10 minutos essas nuvens começaram-se a dissipar e aproximou-se "talvez um cumuluninbos?" porque só vejo uma base de nuvem bastante escura e grande que cobriu o ceu praticamente todo, passado pouco tempo começou a chover, mas nunca com muito intensidade, era aquela chuvinha miuda com a temperatura a descer ai uns 5/7 graus!

Cumps, 
Duarte Coelho


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2007 às 01:54)

Iceberg disse:


> Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> 3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?


Reparei que ainda não tinha respondido, então aí vai.

1- Quase tudo, mas são sobretudo a imprevisibilidade e a incerteza que tornam a meteorologia fascinante.

2- Neve, neve, neve, neve, gelo, sincelo...gosto muito de situações extremas relacionadas com o frio

3- A primeira semana de 1997. Uma semana de neve com grandes acumulações...lindo, só quem viveu essa semana no Interior Norte é que sabe o que ela significa...parecia um sonho. 


PS: Visto o fórum ter notado um grande crescimento nos últimos tempos, era bom que o pessoal que se resgistou recentemente também responde-se.


----------



## J.S. (7 Out 2007 às 21:31)

1) O inverno  com a grande diferencia entre +2 ou -2 C...neve o chuva e a batalha, o que temos aqui quase sempre: precipitação entre gelo e agua (durante o inverno). Mas desde 1988, as temperaturas estão mais altas.....e por isso: menos neve....

2) E dificil...blizzard ou depois...com tempo limpo, sem vento e muita neve: uma noite muito frio

3) Exceptional foram os ultimos dias de 1978. Este mes fui um pouco frio, com um periodo de gelo (temperaturas sempre inferior ao 0 C) de 25 novembre ate 5 dezembro com um pouco neve (5 cm durante o periodo). Depois frio seco, sem neve, sem sol....Eu tinha 9 anos mas lembre me muito bem....a 20-27 dezembro o tipico "weihnachtstauwetter"...(em Ingles: Christmas thaw weather, que e uma coisa tipica na Holanda, Dinamarca e Alemanha). Temperaturas muito altas com 10 C ou mais. 
Mas poucos Km norteste da Holanda, no sul de Suecia e depois no Dinamarca temperaturas inferior a -10 (no dia) siginifica uma zone com diferencias de temperaturas muito brutal. 4 "baixas" formam no trajecto Irlanda, Sul da Inglaterra e.....Norte de França..
No dia 27 dezembro, o aire artico entra Dinamarca com um blizzard extraordinario no sul desta pais e no Norte de Alemanha. Mas o KNMi diz que isto nao vai entrar a Holanda. No noite do 28 dezembro, algumas pessoas no norteste da Holanda registraram periodos de 10 a 20 minutos com uma forte descida da temperatura em so um minuto,  de 8 a + 2C. E depois 8 C...A frente artico esteve escasas kilometros da fronteiro. E depois, a batalha entre aire suave e aire artico comeca com uma blizzard sem comparação e diferencias que nunca estiveram tão extrema. Sou 10 km sul desta zona, temperaturas de + 10 C, dez km norte desta zone um blizzard com -10  e menos, tudo durante o dia!
30 dezembro: lento, muito muito lento o aire artigo ganha e ganha! No Amesterdão, pudimos ver no outra lado dum Canal as Bandeiras...o vento fui NE mas a nossa lado o vento fui SW. 10 minutos mais tarde, a situação fui completemnte diferente com "whiteout".
No sul, um homem entre uma garagem para limpar a maquna dele. A temperatura fui + 7 C...uma hora mais tarde, fui impossivel abrir a maquina porque a temperatura estive -11 C e tudo esteve em gelo!!
COm um rapidez de so 10 a (mais tarde)30km  a frente entre Belgica e o norte da França. No Aeroporto de Orly, a um lado a temperatura fui -4 C e no outra, sou 1 km mais ao sul a temperatura fui + 4C!
Aqui, onde eu vivo o blizzard fui brutal porque uma outra Baxia entrou a Belgica, com vento aqui de NE e -10 a -12 C no dia de 31 dezembro!! 
No 1 de janeiro a temperatura fui muito baixa, com -24,7 C! Cobertura da neve de 29 dezembro ate 1 mars (todos os dias obertura de neve, mas isto não e uma record). T media do Janeiro: -3,2 C (record -7,0 C) e de fevreiro 
-0,9 C (record: -6,7)...


28 dezembro 2007: muito calor em toda Holanda:

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19781228.PNG


29 de dezembro: a descida começa no norte, o calor no sul:

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19781229.PNG


30 dezembro 1978: de 8 a -8 C em 2 - 3 horas

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19781230.PNG


31 dezembro 1978: as maximas aos 1 H na noite. Aos 12 h -10 a -12 C no sul do pais.

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19781231.PNG

1 janeiro 1979: uma noite bastante frio. O calor no suoueste e artificial. A estação do Flesinga esta algumas metros do mar. So 2-3 km mais ao interior as temperaturas estivram 5- 10 grausmais baixas (na noite).

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19790101.PNG

4 janeiro: outra noite fria

http://www.nlweer.com/png/nlkaart/7/19790104.PNG


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2007 às 22:16)

1. A meteorologia é fascinante pela sua imprivisibilidade e capacidade de surpreender.
2.neve, gelo, trovoadas
3.Dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 aprimeira vez que vi nevar num sitio pouco habitual (Coruche), e logo durante 4 horas com grande intensidade


----------



## Iceberg (8 Out 2007 às 22:24)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros: Anticiclone (espero que não apreças muitas vezes, apenas trazes sol e céu limpo  estou a brincar), FlyRabbit (um coelho voador, quem diria ) e J.S. (que deve ser o nosso amigo Jet Stream)

Participem neste forum, divirtam-se muito, aprendam ainda mais, apresentem as vossas opiniões, reportagens, etc. e partilhem connosco as emoções de noites de trovoada, chuva intensa, ou então o delírio da queda de neve em Portugal, em que, aí sim, o forum vem abaixo! )


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Out 2007 às 15:18)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
  2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
  3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou? 

  1 - Perceber o que se passa acima de nós e á nossa volta e não limitar-me a fazer como a maioria que simplesmente diz "Eles dizem que vai chover" ou "Eles dizem que vai estar calor", em que o "Eles" são os "malucos" dos meteorologistas que na maioria das vezes são acusados de não acertarem nas previsões. 
 A minha opinião é que toda a gente devia tentar perceber um mínimo do que se passa na atmosfera para não se surpreender com algo que faz parte da natureza 

  2 - Chuva, muita chuva, além de ser bonito ver chover, a águinha  faz muita falta no nosso país (ver entrevista a Anthimio de Azevedo)


  3 - Um temporal em 31/12/1999 na Ilha do Farol (Olhão) em que ficámos sem ligação entre as ilhas e Olhão durante cerca de 6 horas.


----------



## CMSAFF (10 Nov 2007 às 17:15)

1 - Nada em especial como no vosso caso, simplesmente como interefere com o meu quotidiano e com toda a actividade humana gosto de me ir mantendo informado.

2- Como quase todos os portugueses e habitante do sul do país, a neve e o gelo. 

3- O pseudo-nevão de Lisboa, um nevão mais a sério na Guarda em meados dos anos 90.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Nov 2007 às 23:37)

Bem-vindos Jota 21 e CMSAFF: obrigado pela vossa participação e venham daí mais contribuições vossas.


----------



## RufyGolfo (12 Nov 2007 às 12:49)

1: A instabilidade e a imprevisibilidade de algo que temos quase como certo: o Dia de Amanhã! Fiquei fascinado com a a teoria da "Corrente do Golfo" e a sua influência comprovada no clima mundial!
2: Toda aquela que saia dos padrões "ditos" normais para a época e para a posisão geográfica onde ocorre.
3:Tenho 2: queda de neve em Vendas Novas  a 29 de Janeiro de 2006 e um mini-tornado em Bombel(localidade perto de Vendas Novas), no Verão de 2004 numa zona de campo, com cerca de 30 metros de altura, avistava-se a cerca de 10km.


----------



## hurricane (12 Nov 2007 às 14:12)

1- o que mais me fascina na meteorologia é poder estudar todos aqueles fenómenos que avontecem na atmosfera e que tanto influênciam a nossa sociedade. Adorava saber mais sobre o funcionamento dos furacões, tornados e trovoadas.

2- aquilo que mais gosto é dos furacões, pois estão ligados a chuva forte, trovoada e vento forte. tudo isto numa única coisa. 

3- o que mais marcou foi talvez quando nevou em leiria. apesar de ter ainda 16 anos este foi o evento que mais mem marcou.


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Nov 2007 às 14:46)

Senão existisse corrente do golfo a Escócia era quase inabitável e em Lisboa provavelmente nevava com alguma frequência.


----------



## dpaes (13 Nov 2007 às 10:05)

Iceberg disse:


> Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> ...


----------



## olheiro (19 Nov 2007 às 14:02)

1 - embora se tenham dado grandes passos no conhecimento da origem e desenvolvimento dos fenómenos meteorológicos ainda existe espaço para que a fantasia de cada um se manifeste na descoberta da linguagem com que a natureza se expressa. E cada revelação, por mais dura que seja, não deixa de ser fascinante.

2 - todas as expressões meteorológicas extremas

3 - Sem dúvida, pela sua expressão trágica, as cheias de Novembro de 1967 que ocorreram na região da grande Lisboa (Loures, Odivelas, Sacavém, Queluz, Cacém, Vila Franca de Xira, Patameiras, Caneças e outras localidades)e que tiveram uma expressão violenta nas 567 mortes verificadas (números oficiais do regime de então) e que a imprensa estrangeira (francesa e inglesa) desmentiu apontando para cerca de 1200 mortos. (havia que contar com os desaparecidos)...No entanto guardo felizes recordações do grandes nevões de Fevereiro de 1982 (antes e durante o Carnaval) que pintaram o país de branco e de inúmeras quedas de neve ocorridas noutros locais do país e no estrangeiro em estágios diferentes da minha vida. Já agora...tenho 60 anos...desculpem a idade....


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 13:36)

Iceberg disse:


> Caros Amigos (e Amigas) deste forum, lanço-vos o seguinte desafio, definir o vosso perfil de aficionados pela meteorologia, através da resposta às seguintes três questões:
> 
> 1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
> 2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
> 3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?




1 - O sistema dinâmico que é: é infinitamente complexo e, no entanto, completamente racional, embora nos escape enormemente pela sua complexidade. Gosto da meteorologia como gosto das outras ciências da terra, porque todas estão relacionadas: meteorologia com geomorfologia, fitogeografia com metorologia, astronomia com meteorologia, etc... Acontece que a atmosfera é o que é, uma camada de ligação entre o espaço e a terra e tudo, mas mesmo tudo tem nela alguma repercussão! Não me interessa especialmente o bater das asas de uma borboleta poder causar tornados, não é a esse nível que digo que tudo pode influenciar tudo. Mas, quando assistimos a um fenómeno de chuvas torrenciais, sabemos que há ravinas que estão a crescer nas cabeceiras das redes hidrográficas e que haverá sedimentos a fazer crescer as aluviões nas rias e estuários; podemos assistir, em directo, a um pedacinho mínimo dos fenómenos que continuamente alteram a face da terra. Certos fenómenos podem ter impactos catastróficos, entendidos como tragédia apenas porque os seres humanos teimam na mania de que o seu habitat tem que ser estático e não contam com factores dinâmicos... Pelo contrário, a terra é dinâmica e não existe nada que me dê maior conforto e sensação de "eternidade" do que assisitir a esse dinamismo; nada que me angustie mais ou me dê maior noção de transitoriedade do que ver os esforços inglórios e estúpidos que os seres humanos fazem para tentar contrariá-lo (como projectar betão sobre as arribas). Por fim, tal é a complexidade do sistema que nenhum modelo até agora tornou ilegítimo qualquer outro processo de previsão, mesmo que baseado em observações mais ou menos limitadas no espaço e no tempo e numa associação algo intuitiva das mesmas a observações anteriores registadas na memória... A intuição é um factor chave na capacidade que o ser humano tem de resolver sistemas complexos, até agora ausente dos processos de computação - ainda que devamos abdicar, total e honestamente, do conceito de certeza que nos obceca há séculos. A meteorologia, para mim, é campo de expressão de tudo isto.

2 - Em concordância com o que atrás escrevi, prefiro os fenómenos extremos, quanto mais extremos melhor, tanto porque significam "maiores porções infinitesimais" da evolução do sistema, como porque carregam maior quantidade de informação (nenhum fenómeno acontece por acaso mas se, quase sempre, a maior parte dos factores determinantes nos escapam, os fenómenos extremos implicam, contudo, uma maior convergência de factores e tornam-se, por isso, mais "justificáveis", embora nunca "explicáveis" num sentido que as ciências exactas possam dar ao termo). Mas, sobretudo, vagas de frio ou de humidade, porque o calor seco representa, sempre dentro deste contexto, condições de muito mais lenta alteração (claro que há os fenómenos eólicos, bla bla bla, mas olhem para o deserto do Saara visto de cima e digam lá se as marcas mais evidentes na paisagem não são as ravinas e os cones de dejecção)... Gosto de furacões e tornados  

3 - A neve em Janeiro de 2006, claro! Quando ouvi na rádio dizer que estava a nevar em Alverca, não podia arriscar a que me passasse ao lado e fui atrás dela! Peguei no carro e meti pela CREL acima, atento ao termómetro... Ia baixando grau a grau, estavam 4º em Oeiras, em Queluz ia em 1º... Tive a sensação de ver os primeiros flocos bater no para-brisas e saltar mesmo antes de entrar no túnel de Carenque e, ao saír do outro lado, estava a nevar! Subi ao cabeço de Montachique, havia uns 10cm de neve, andei por aquelas estradas todas até Mafra, Sobral de Monte Agraço, Arruda, sempre que descia parava de nevar, se subia, voltava a nevar, ver aqueles vinhedos todos cobertos de branco foi sensacional. Só tenho pena de não ter chegado à Serra de Montejunto, ouvi dizer que as estradas ficaram intransitáveis e que os bombeiros tiveram que resgatar pessoas  É muito mais interessante ver neve como um fenómeno inusitado para um lugar do que ir ver neve à Suiça ou a qualquer lugar onde seja habitual vê-la. Outro fenómeno que me entusiamou foi o furacão Vince em 2005 (grande época!!), embora tenha passado um nadinha demasiado ao Sul, não deixou de ser o único furacão atlântico registado que atingiu a Península ainda com características de tempestade tropical...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 18:59)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?



1-O que mais me fascina é o facto de nunca ser ao certo possível prever o que irá acontecer. A meteorologia é algo imprevisível. É certo que tambem dá cabo dos corações, mas vale a pena!

2-Massas de frio polar...
   Depressões que dêem origem a fenómenos pouco habituais, etc...

3-Sem dúvida os fenómenos da queda de neve em zonas litorais (onde a neve é pouco habitual) que se deram no dia 29-01-2006 e 28-01-2007, a grande queda de granizo (23 horas de dia 19-02-2006), que só se deu nesta zona e que nem sequer foi noticiada, mas foi impressionante! As rua ficou com uma camada de gelo de mais de 2cm e junto ás paredes o gelo acumulava-se até quase 20cm (a temperatura desceu ate aos 4ºC). Tirei fotografias e ainda ei de as procurar.

E pronto, é isto.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 10:17)

Gilmet disse:


> a grande queda de granizo (23 horas de dia 19-02-2006), que só se deu nesta zona e que nem sequer foi noticiada, mas foi impressionante! As rua ficou com uma camada de gelo de mais de 2cm e junto ás paredes o gelo acumulava-se até quase 20cm (a temperatura desceu ate aos 4ºC). Tirei fotografias e ainda ei de as procurar.



Olá, seria muito bom encontrares essas fotografias. Se assim for abre um tópico com elas pois não há qualquer referência no forum a esse evento Há um tópico de uma granizada extrema perto de Sintra, mas não foi dessa, foi a de Abril deste ano: Granizo extremo em Sintra (11 Abril 2007)

Estive a ver as imagens de satélite de arquivo, será que não foi na noite de 18 para 19 de Fevereiro, ou seja, um dia antes do que disseste ?


----------



## mvbueno (18 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
Na verdade, não conheci a Meteorologia diretamente. O que quero dizer, é que a vi como uma aplicação da Física. Porém, inicialmente foi difícil ver que a atmosfera não é algo absoluto. O que estou tentando dizer, é que não é algo pronto, e que sempre é objeto de estudos, e isso é uma das coisas que mais me fascina.

*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
Muita chuva 
Até porque nunca vi neve 

*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*
Catarina. Não cheguei a passar pelo ciclone, mas é foi algo inacreditável aqui no Brasil, até porque ficou passando muito tempo na TV.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 22:35)

Vince disse:


> Olá, seria muito bom encontrares essas fotografias. Se assim for abre um tópico com elas pois não há qualquer referência no forum a esse evento Há um tópico de uma granizada extrema perto de Sintra, mas não foi dessa, foi a de Abril deste ano: Granizo extremo em Sintra (11 Abril 2007)
> 
> Estive a ver as imagens de satélite de arquivo, será que não foi na noite de 18 para 19 de Fevereiro, ou seja, um dia antes do que disseste ?



Segundo os meus registos isso aconteceu no dia 19 embora que no dia 18 tambem tenha havido uma tempestade à noite. É estranho não haver registos. Eu proprio ja andei a procurar, até mesmo no seguimento desse mês. Deve ser um daqueles aguaceiros locais.
Deixo aqui os dados da temperatura dessa noite (ainda tinha o termometro antigo em que a precisao de medição é de 0,5ºC):

(...)22:30-8,0ºC
     23:00-8,0ºC
     23:05-7,0ºC
     23:10-5,5ºC
     23:11-5,0ºC
     23:12-4,5ºC (...)
Resumindo, a temperatura desceu 3,5ºC em 12 minutos

As fotografias devem estar no computador da minha avó.(espero que elas ainda existam)
Irei coloca-las no site o mais depressa possivel


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 13:00)

Ja agora, alguem me poderia dizer como é que se colocam imagens?
Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 13:20)

Gilmet disse:


> Ja agora, alguem me poderia dizer como é que se colocam imagens?
> Obrigado.



Utiliza a galeria 










E depois publicar fotos


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 16:03)

Dan disse:


> Utiliza a galeria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OBRIGADO!


----------



## CeterisParibus (19 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

Boas a todos:

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*

Os fenómenos extremos, o poder dos elementos e a imprevisibilidade.

*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*

Fenómenos extremos, especialmente os que se desenrolam na orla costeira.

3* - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*

Tenho um fascínio pelos grandes temporais de Inverno, e recordo em especial um que praticamente destruiu o molhe norte do porto da Figueira da Foz, deslocando blocos de betão de muitas toneladas. Já presenciei dois tornados no mar, e assisti em Outubro de 2004 ( penso eu), a uma saraivada de granizo que não deixou intacto um único estore, e matou milhares de pássaros na cidade. A neve do ano passado e também a de 84 ( penso que foi nesse ano), pelo inusitado, especialmente junto ao mar e tão a Sul, são fenómenos que deixam marcas na memória.

Abraços


----------



## jpaulov (20 Dez 2007 às 15:21)

Zoelae13 disse:


> 1 - Fascina-me, acima de tudo, a busca pelo seu controlo, sabendo que está mais próxima da "teoria do caos" do que da ciencia exacta!!!
> 
> 2 - Como Brigantino, a neve e o frio, claro!!!
> 
> 3 - Em 2004, no México, fui importunado por um furacão, de nome IVAN, que me demonstrou que afinal nós não controlamos nada!!! Somos mesmo pequeninos diante da sua fúria!!!  E até não foi dos mais destrutivos...  imagino se fosse



agora eu..
1- de facto, se há algo que explica a complexidade e o fascinante dos fenómenos meteorologicos, é sem dúvida a "teoria do caos" de Edward Lorenz e o efeito borboleta.

2 - Gosto da neve, mas uma daquelas trovoadas de verão, à noite é espectacular!!!

3- Uma trovoada é sem dúvida espectacular, mas também foi o único fenómeno meteorológico que me fez sentir...assim...assustado!!!... a queda de um raio seguido de um trovão que fez estremecer as paredes da casa!!

João Vaz
Bragança


----------



## b0mbeir0 (20 Dez 2007 às 22:07)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Metereologia?*

Bem, fascina-me a capacidade com que influencia o nosso dia, os momentos que nos proporciona, a impotência do Homem face a eventos adversos inesperados.

*2 - Qual a vossa situação Metereológica preferida?*

Adoro as tempestades, com chuvas fortíssimas incessantes, trovoadas e ventos fortes. Gosto também daqeles dias em que se começa a sentir o frio, em que me dá a sensação de maior claridade de dia. Dias em que dá vontade de sair de casa e passear por aí, apreciar a condição metereológica junta com a Natureza.

*3 - Qual o episódio que viveram que mais vos marcou?*

Sem dúvida a inesperada queda de neve de 2005. Nunca mas nunca esperei ver neve aqui na minha zona (Palmela). Também me marcou uma noite, quando tinha cerca de 7 anos, em que estava no quartel dos Bombeiros com o meu pai e fomos assistindo à progressão lenta da trovoada. Começou-se a avistar ao longe, foi-se aproximando, passou por cima e foi-se embora. Nunca mais me esqueci e posso considerar que foi aí que "o bixinho da Metereologia mordeu"


----------



## RMSSF (28 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

1- O poder e grandeza dos fenómenos; a contemplação visual de uma frente vista de um avião; a antecipação da chegada de um fenómeno causador de uma mudança drástica no tempo.

2- (por ordem descendente) Trovoadas fortes e muito próximas, trovoadas, Nevões e nevascas, tempestades de granizo, tempestades de vento e chuva fortes.

3- Nada de especial excepto... Uma madrugada de verão em 2006 de forte trovoada numa extensa planície na Ucrânia conduzindo um calhambeque russo velho a cair aos pedaços a caminho do aeroporto mais próximo e com relâmpagos a cair a poucos metros do carro, usando óculos de sol para não ficar encandeado pelos raios. 
Vim a saber no dia seguinte que essa mesma tempestade tinha feito cair um avião de passageiros na Ucrânia... não, felizmente não foi nesse que eu viajei... e só soube porque os meus pais em Portugal viram a notícia do acidente e me telefonaram preocupados se eu estaria bem...


Rui


----------



## luzinhas (28 Dez 2007 às 14:15)

boas tardes!
sendo eu novo aqui e acabado de comprar a minha primeira estação, do Lidl, venho responde ás questões colocadas.


1 - O que vos fascina na Metereologia?
muita coisa, principalmente o modo como nos afecta e o facto de ainda ser muito imprevisível, ou não fosse ela também uma grande força da mãe natureza!

2 - Qual a vossa situação Metereológica preferida?
chuva, frio, tempestades e gelo! adoro a natureza a mostrar todo o seu esplendor e vigor! é lindo!

3 - Qual o episódio que viveram que mais vos marcou?
neve na figueira da foz à bem pouco tempo e quando era mais novo neve em Coimbra.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
É um fascínio que já nasceu comigo. Lembro-me ter 3 anos e espreitar pela caixa o correio (porque ainda não chegava à janela ) para ver a chuva a cair, a água a correr na rua... Mais tarde pegava no banco da cozinha e empoleirava-me literalmente na janela e se chovesse o dia todo, eu ali ficava, estático, simplesmente a observar... Um fascínio que se mantem 21 anos após o meu nascimento. E sempre que chove oiço a minha mãe dizer: "lá anda ele de janela para janela... Nunca mais perde essa mania. É pior que os putos"... 
Também fui sempre registando na minha agenda da escola, e mais tarde em excel, o estado de tempo de cada dia. Se fazia chuva ou sol, se o vento era fraco ou forte, se estava frio ou calor... Enfim….
Julguei a pensar que era mesmo um maluquinho incompreendido. Até que descobri este fórum. Fiquei literalmente assim: 

E já agora, Porque é que numa banal conversa, sempre que falta o tema, as pessoas começam sempre a falar do "tempo"? Se está calor, frio, chuva, seca...


*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
Sem duvida Trovoada! Adoro! Especialmente em dias de verão, quando a humidade é muito baixa, e se vêem os relâmpagos com uma clareza brutal. (Ainda fui umas quantas vezes censurado por ir para a varanda em dias de trovoada. Aliás, ainda o sou...).
Também deliro com a chuva forte quando trazida pelo vento forte de Sul... Horas a fio na janela a ver chover... (Mas detesto chuva molha parvos...).
E apesar de gostar muito mais do calor que do frio, a neve, e se calhar por ter visto tão poucas vezes, põe-me completamente eufórico! 


*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*
O domingo de 29 de Dezembro de 2006. Até chorei...
Quando vim da missa nesse dia às 12h30, recebi um telefonema de uma colega minha de Torres Vedras, (40km daqui), aos berros, a dizer que a terra dela estava coberta de neve. O telejornal da 13h dava conta de um país pintado de branco… E eu, estava com uma raiva tão grande por aqui não ter nevado...
A neve tão perto e nada. Fiz alta "birra" para irmos, (a família cá de casa), depois de almoço, dar uma volta até à Ericeira ou Torres Vedras, e nada... Ninguém se comoveu com o invulgar fenómeno... Na terra dos meus pais neva com frequência e eles usam sempre a típica frase: "Já pisei muita neve... Agora quero distância dela". E porque eu não sei ficar calado, comecei a disparar... Alta discussão cá em casa... Estava tão irritado, que as lágrimas brotavam de raiva... Fui pá varanda... Era eu, o vento a mais de 60km/h e a chuva.... E ali fiquei, trancado e sozinho. A remoer... E eis que vi o primeiro farrapo de neve por entre a chuva... e outro, e outro... e fogo... não sei descrever… Alta milagre...
Saí da varanda, e disse com um big smile: "Se Maomé não vai à montanha, vem a montanha a Maomé", e no mesmo instante, peguei na máquina fotográfica, no casaco e... rua... entrei histeria. Eu e mais uns amigos... A neve caiu com tanta intensidade… e o vento era tão forte, mas ainda assim, não arredámos pé! Vimos toda a neve cair do céu, como uma autêntica dádiva de Deus...
E parece que no mesmo Domingo deste ano volto a nevar à grande nesta zona, mas depois choveu, e derreteu tudo. Infelizmente, eu estava na terra dos meus pais no norte, e não vi nada.


Algumas fotos desse dia:

A intensidade do vento na minha rua:






A intensidade da neve na Radial (outro ponto de Odivelas):







Os telhados do bairro da Amoreira, na zona alta de Odivelas:


----------



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
Gosto da sensação,..de frio calor,..das amplitudes,..de depressões,..na verdade eu gosto da natureza, faço escaladas etc e sempre gostei de "sentir" o tempo
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
A mais comum aqui onde eu moro as tempestades,..o frio eu gosto muito também mas só qdo viajo que eu pego, aqui no Rio não faz frio nunca,..
Alias aqui no Rio qdo a temperatura cai abaixo de 20º é um evento e todo mundo sai de casaco,..hehe
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
Uma tempestade na serra dos orgãos.


----------



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Alias que inveja desta neve toda ai nas fotos acima.
Aqui no Rio jamais vou ter este prazer de ver uma neve dessas na minha janela,....a não ser que o mundo esteja acabando mesmo.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2013 às 17:06)

Vou ressuscitar este tópico que o nosso companheiro *Iceberg* lançou há uns anos, desafio os novos membros a responder a estas perguntas:  

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 17:45)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?


1-Basicamente, a sua imprevisibilidade.


2-Para mim,é complicado eleger a preferida, pois, gosto que  haja um pouco de tudo,frio,calor,chuva, trovoada etc.


3- Claramente o "Nevão" na Serra de Sintra, em 29 de Janeiro de 2006,foi um momento único.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

1-basicamente é o que o jonas disse a sua imprevisibilidade e muito mais que não sei explicar xD simplesmente adoro :P

2-tudo um pouco, mas principalmente neve, trovoadas e tempestades

3-sem dúvida alguma o nevão de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 cá em coruche deixo um video que achei desse dia


----------



## fishisco (30 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

1- o facto de hoje poder estar sol e amanhã estarmos perante uma grande tempestade, para além dos vários fenómenos que podem ocorrer: chuva fraca, chuva moderada, chuva forte, choviscos, neve, vento, trovoadas, sol, frio, calor, bem etc... 

2- gosto principalmente de neve, tenho pena de nunca ter vivido um nevão a serio, mas ainda tenho fé. gosto também da chuva forte... não gosto é de vento! não me atrai minimamente.

3- não há assim nenhum em especial, mas lembro-me de uma dia de maio, saio de cada para a escola com o céu limpo e chego a casa com agua pelo joelho devido a uma forte tromba-de-agua. e há uns 3/4 anos ficar retido no Bom jesus em Braga em pleno verão devido a chuvada e no caminho ver tudo alagado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

1-O facto de quando era criança ter quase fobia à trovoada e ao vento, simplesmente não podia ouvir o som de um trovão ou o uivar do vento, pois desatava logo a chorar. Aos poucos, esse medo foi-se transformando em curiosidade e hoje a trovoada é um fenómeno que me fascina, sendo até perigoso para mim, pois faço tudo para poder apreciá-la da melhor forma. Obviamente que também me fascina a sua imprevisibilidade. 

2-Gosto de tudo, mas principalmente da trovoada e do vento forte. Também a neve me deixa encantado, só pelo facto de aqui ser um evento raro, mas claro que nunca irei dizer não a uma boa estirada ao Gerês em dias de queda de neve. 

3-Não há dúvidas que os mais marcantes foram vividos quando eu era mais jovem, dos quais já não recordo as datas, e a verdade é que já não assisto a esse tipo de eventos nos dias de hoje, coisa que não me deixa indiferente. Mas o mais recente sem duvida que foi a queda de neve aqui em Braga no dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009, esse ficará para sempre.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

1- Sem duvida os seus extremos. E a tentativa de compreender como se desencadeiam.

2-Trovoada, aquelas belas tarde de verão quando as "pipocas" começam a aparecer por volta das 13h e depois quando explodem em grandes trovoadas é perfeito. E claro que não podia faltar a neve o belo do elemento branco que marcou a minha infância na década de 90 com bons nevões e que em 2009 e 2010 voltou com a mesma intensidade.

3-Não é que me tenham marcado mais que outro eventos mas são aqueles que eu consigo especificar a data exacta. Ora bem começa com o dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009 dia em que voltou a nevar com acumulação em Viseu, despertou-me varias recordações da minha infância. E a trovoada épica em Coimbra no dia 21 de Abril de 2010, não consigo precisar mas lembro de ter sido mais de uma hora com trovoada constante.


----------



## StormCloud (31 Jan 2013 às 09:59)

1) As nuvens e a capacidade que têmos de "saber" o tempo que vaí fazer nos proximos 15minutos ( no minimo, e em dia de Aguaceiros.. ) só pela sua observação..[ Quando era miudo , um Sr. , agora de Idade , costumava dizer que quando eu fosse mais velho , nunca teria problemas de Emprego... se me visse enrascado ia para Africa como Feiticeiro Tribal, porque lá é que eles precisavam de adivinhar o tempo!!)
2)A minha situação preferida é sem duvida , calmaria e Trovoadas a entrar de SE..Detesto vento , tenho "pavôr " a vento e gosto muito de Aguaceiros.
3)As cheias de 19 de novembro de 1983.. Eram 4 da manhã e chovia tanto que eu , á minha janela , não via o bloco de apartamentos que estava a 50 metros da minha torre.. Um barulho indescritivel , mas Vento fraco SSW e uma trovoada como nunca voltei a vêr..( não por estar perto , mas porque iluminava o céu de uma maneira....()total.!! todos os meus 180º de visibilidade eram luz , quase permanente.. relâmpagos com uma frequência impressionante.!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 14:46)

StormCloud disse:


> 3)As cheias de 19 de novembro de 1983.. Eram 4 da manhã e chovia tanto que eu , á minha janela , não via o bloco de apartamentos que estava a 50 metros da minha torre.. Um barulho indescritivel , mas Vento fraco SSW e uma trovoada como nunca voltei a vêr..( não por estar perto , mas porque iluminava o céu de uma maneira....()total.!! todos os meus 180º de visibilidade eram luz , quase permanente.. relâmpagos com uma frequência impressionante.!



Acredito que sim, por aquilo que me contaram, essas cheias foram brutais mesmo, por exemplo a baixa de Cascais ficou um autentico mar, a agua chegou aos 2 metros de altura, fora os prejuízos materiais e centenas de animais mortos(cavalos,ovelhas,vacas) arrastados pelas ribeiras na zona norte de Cascais (Alcabideche,Cabreiro,Atrozela).


----------



## Rachie (31 Jan 2013 às 14:51)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
Sempre foi a minha matéria preferida em Geografia. Acho fascinante poder-se prever fenómenos da Natureza e poder ter situações meteorológicas tão diferentes, tanto em locais distantes como também próximos.

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
O Verão sem dúvida. Sempre tive medo de trovoadas (ainda que tenha crescido numa zona onde há muitas), ainda que as considere fascinantes. Mas adoro um bom Verão bem quente 

3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
Como cresci perto de Lisboa, foi mesmo o facto de ter nevado nesta zona por dois anos consecutivos (ainda que muito pouco por breves momentos). O que gostava de ter assistido foi a queda de granizo em Lisboa há dois anos, mas estava dentro de uma grande superfície comercial e nem dei por nada


----------



## StormCloud (31 Jan 2013 às 16:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito que sim, por aquilo que me contaram, essas cheias foram brutais mesmo, por exemplo a baixa de Cascais ficou um autentico mar, a agua chegou aos 2 metros de altura, fora os prejuízos materiais e centenas de animais mortos(cavalos,ovelhas,vacas) arrastados pelas ribeiras na zona norte de Cascais (Alcabideche,Cabreiro,Atrozela).



Tudo isto aconteceu quando eu tinha 16 anos .. Ia para o Liceu de Oeiras, e não houve aulas ( a Estação de Oeiras estava cheia de água até ao tecto!..) , o antigo picadeiro, onde agora é um parque de estacionamento , por baixo da ponte, era um mar autêntico , não existiam estradas , não existia marginal ( A ribeira da Lage e o mar não se distinguiam); chegavam entretanto relatos que na Marginal,á entrada de Cascais , se tinha aberto um enorme buraco ,  havia varios carros e animais boiar nas aguas barrentas do mar... isto tudo , eram 08. e pouco da manhã, 3 horas depois da tempestade.. Passaram-se dias para reorganizar tudo de novo..
Lembro-me que foi complicado.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

StormCloud disse:


> Tudo isto aconteceu quando eu tinha 16 anos .. Ia para o Liceu de Oeiras, e não houve aulas ( a Estação de Oeiras estava cheia de água até ao tecto!..) , o antigo picadeiro, onde agora é um parque de estacionamento , por baixo da ponte, era um mar autêntico , não existiam estradas , não existia marginal ( A ribeira da Lage e o mar não se distinguiam); chegavam entretanto relatos que na Marginal,á entrada de Cascais , se tinha aberto um enorme buraco ,  havia varios carros e animais boiar nas aguas barrentas do mar... isto tudo , eram 08. e pouco da manhã, 3 horas depois da tempestade.. Passaram-se dias para reorganizar tudo de novo..
> Lembro-me que foi complicado.



Cenário dantesco,por acaso, tenho curiosidade em saber os valores de precipitação referentes a essa cheia rápida,devem ser brutais.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

*1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?*
A sua imprevisibilidade; O poder imenso, as forças associadas aos fenómenos atmosféricos mais intensos, que nos fazem sentir verdadeiramente "pequeninos" relativamente à força da natureza; O facto de ser um dos motores (não a meteorologia, mas o que ela estuda...) para a vida no nosso belo planeta!


*2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?*
Sem dúvida, as grandes trovoadas (que infelizmente são pouco frequentes por cá), supercélulas e tornados (de preferência, a decorrerem em grandes planícies desabitadas ) - (pronto, tenho que me mudar para os EUA!! ehehe)

*3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?*
Tinha um até há pouco tempo, que era o de nos meus 8/10 anos, ter ocorrido uma trovoada severa na zona de Lagoa, que durou praticamente toda a noite, e que foi caracterizada (e ainda hoje me lembro bem) pela queda de 2 ou 3 relâmpagos bem perto de casa, aos quais corresponderam uns trovões bem audíveis e que estremeceram tudo, que fizerem com que eu e o meu irmão nos fôssemos refugiar na cama dos meus pais... Até hoje nunca me esqueci dessa noite!

Entretanto, e muito recentemente, o tornado que por aqui passou no dia 16/11/2012, passou a ser, por todas as razões conhecidas, o evento meteorológico mais marcante. Não só por ter acompanhado toda a evolução daquele dia no radar e em observação directa, mas também por ter visto o tornado sobre Lagoa e por ter registado toda a destruição causada pelo tornado, a cara das pessoas minutos depois, o medo, o pânico visível nas mesmas... algo que nunca mais irei esquecer...


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (1 Fev 2013 às 05:15)

1. Sempre fui caidinho pela Natureza, mas não sei porque "carga de água" as coisas relacionadas com o Elemento Ar sempre venceram em relação a outros Elementos. É engraçado que há poucos dias fizeram-me a mesma pergunta (não sem demonstração de estranheza por parte da perguntadora...), e aquilo que me ocorreu responder foi: "pá, sempre gostei muito de nuvens..."

Enfim, no fundo tudo se resume a uma união de "poesia" com ciência. A estética e o simbolismo sentidos das coisas que se passam na troposfera, aliadas a um espírito e curiosidade científicos - que me fazem querer compreender o funcionamento do tempo meteorológico, muitas vezes com pormenor. 

2. Gosto de tudo, mas há talvez 3 situações que posso destacar. 
1ª - Calor, calor e mais calor! Neste caso prefiro o calor do Verão do meu Algarve, desde a calmaria intrigante, observando a ondulação do ar provocada pelo grande aquecimento da terra, notando a formação, à tarde, de cúmulos lá longe na serra, debaixo de um azul fortíssimo, como não há outro no país; as pedras calcárias ou xistosas a arder; as noites, por vezes mais quentes que os dias, quando o vento roda para N (terra), que provoca uma sensação espectacular, e que torna as noites do sotavento bastante quentes, com o cheiro da esteva vindo da serra. 
2ª - Nublado com tempo morno, por exemplo quando entramos no sector quente dum sistema frontal. 
3ª - Adoro nevoeiro, mais especialmente aquele nevoeiro de chuva, quando as nuvens tocam nos cerros, por exemplo, e eu estou no cerro no meio da nuvem, claro está.

De qualquer modo, como qualquer bom apreciador de meteorologia, não posso deixar de venerar o MAU TEMPO!! 


3 - Talvez quando, na noite de 10 para 11 de Agosto de 2012, fizeram 34ºC em Faro, às 22h!! Dessa vez a rotação do vento para N trouxe ar ainda mais quente que o costume, quando se saía à rua estava um forno como se fosse de dia, e um dia bem quente!


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2013 às 13:46)

Para mim o que me fascina na meteorologia é sem dúvida o tempo severo, essencialmente, trovoadas fortes, super-células, aquele tempo que nos é mais característico dos meses de Outono e Primavera. 

Quanto a eventos que marcaram e fascinam está em primeira ordem aquela célebre trovoada sobre Monchique em 1997(creio eu), o evento de neve em Janeiro de 2006 que pintou a serra do Caldeirão de branco e mais recentemente aquela cut-off de 16 de Novembro(impressionante a volatilidade e energia que havia na atmosfera nesse dia) e aquela espectacular tromba de água que afectou aqui o concelho de Loulé uma semana antes.

No geral Invernos como o de 2000/2001 e mais recentemente 2009/2010 são o meu "prato favorito" e aquelas trovoadas de Abril e Maio depois de um dia quentinho, então, são um regozijo. 

Ao contrário do que possa parecer também gosto de um bom Verão (Junho/Julho/Agosto) mas irrita-me ter um Verão a começar logo em Maio e a acabar em Outubro como se tem tido recentemente na maioria dos anos.
Este AA aqui a oeste/sudoeste sempre a influenciar-nos(sul) como temos tido este Inverno e no Inverno passado simplesmente desgraça-me e mais uma vez irrita-me, este, profundamente

Por último ao contrário do que muito pessoal pensa quando vê o pessoal do sul a "lamentar-se", eu só anseio/desejo os cerca de 700mm de média anuais aqui da zona, que geralmente incluem sempre bons eventos

Em todo o caso fascina-me aquele toque de imprevisibilidade que existe naqueles eventos mais complexos e voláteis, em que toda a gente segue a dizer que já tinha visto nos modelos essa possibilidade ou que viu no radar minutos antes, mas que na realidade não viram nada, nada puderam fazer...

P.s: Adoro dias com mais de 100mm de precipitação


----------



## fishisco (1 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

pelo que tenho lido aqui, a maior de nós gostava de viver mais a norte, os do sul gostam da chuva pq é rara por lá, os do norte a neve, porque tem mais chuva e raramente neve que se perde mais a norte


----------



## irpsit (1 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?

O contacto com a natureza e a sua expressão, as suas mudanças, ciclos, as várias manifestações de frio, calor, sol, tempestades, ventos de quadrantes diferentes, diferentes tipos de nuvens... 

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?

Tempestades. Mas sobretudo as tropicais e carregadas de chuva. Porque é a coisa que menos experienciei até agora. Neve, gosto mas já é muito trivial para mim. 

Extremos de frio e de calor não aprecio muito, nem de vento. Gosto de ver esses recordes mas quando estes não me incomodam muito!


3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?

Em Portugal, o dia 31 de Julho de 2003, porque foi o dia mais quente da minha vida e eu estava no Alentejo e nesse noite andei à deriva com um amigo, após ter sido evacuado da astrofesta que se realizava por ali. Durante essa tarde, a temperatura era de +47ºC. À meia noite, chovia cinza dos incêndios e relampejava e a temperatura era de +40ºC. Nessa madrugada caíu a trovoada mais estranha e quente que alguma vez experienciei. Acho que vi alguns heat wind downbursts. Na manha de 1 cheguei a Lisboa e estavam +27ºC, e era... "fresquinho"!

Recordo-me igualmente de um tornado em Matosinhos que vi e fotografei nos anos 90.

No estrangeiro, o que mais me marcou: as monções que experienciei na Índia no ano passado. Em segundo lugar, certos nevões aqui na Islândia e certas tempestades de verão na Áustria (porque vivi alguns anos lá e era a rotina do verão)

Da minha infância recordo-me do único furacão, nos anos 80, que passou no Porto e derrubou muitas árvores de grande porte, e o nevão de 87 (porque tinha sido a primeira vez que tinha visto neve e na altura foi bastante). Lembro-me igualmente de duas tempestades extra-tropicais em Braga, uma em 2002 e 2006, mais ano menos ano.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

1 - O que vos fascina na Meteorologia?
O poder dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
Duvido que alguma vez os consigamos dominar

2 - Qual a vossa situação meteorológica preferida?
A trovoada e o granizo. Desde pequeno que o meu pai me levava para o exterior da casa e nos sentávamos os 2 a ver os relâmpagos.
Vivia a 800 metros do único para raios da zona, que pertencia a uma grande empresa de produção de chapa de aço. Grande parte das descargas eram para ai direccionadas e era um espectáculo e ruído deslumbrante.
Quanto ao granizo, gosto de o sentir nas mãos e sempre me fascinou o ruído que produz ao cair nas aguas de um rio ou lago.
Sempre que há um destes episódios, tenho de largar tudo e ir para a rua.

3 - Qual o episódio meteorológico que viveram que mais vos marcou?
Um dia um relâmpago “escolheu” uma grelha metálica do esgoto no pátio da escola secundaria para mostrar todo o seu poder – Estávamos no intervalo de aulas na zona coberta (só com telhado) do pátio a uns 60 metros da descarga. Foi assustador e ao mesmo tempo espectacular e indescritível. 
Recordo também a queda de granizo que varreu a zona de Matosinhos num Outubro ou Novembro , já não sei bem o ano mas talvez em 2006 ! Parecia que tinha nevado. Nunca vi tanto granizo junto. No outro dia de manha ainda existiam montinhos de granizo nas sarjetas e recantos mais abrigados.


----------

